# off to the lake



## fishhog (Aug 1, 2007)

Well it is time for my holidays and jr. and I will be gon for two weeks of fishing. For sure there will be pics.
Have to pratice for the contest on Labour Day weekend.

Seee you in a couple

Fishhog sr.


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2007)

2 weeks? :shock: 

That is awesome! Good luck, Have some fun, Catch allot of fish, be safe, and bring back some serious pictures!

Jim


----------

